# North Ga Circuit



## gcs (Dec 25, 2014)

Does anybody have info on the 2015 north ga archery circuit schedule?


----------



## JC280 (Dec 25, 2014)

We've been delaying putting the calender together. This was done in an effort to give Amicalola as much time as possible to secure new property. They lost their property at the end of this past 3D season. If Amicalola is unable to secure property there may only be 3 clubs in the NGA rotation this season. River Bend, Gainesville and Soul Hunters. Once the schedule is set it will be posted here and on the GAC website.

Thanks for your patience. 

Jonathan


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 25, 2014)

you and the abhunter will figure it out


----------



## 450yardbuck (Dec 26, 2014)

Rock Branch Archery and Elbert County Archery Club should be brought into the North Ga Circuit.  They are not in Amicalola but they are in North Ga!  The circuit will disappear if it keeps going like this.


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 26, 2014)

450yardbuck said:


> Rock Branch Archery and Elbert County Archery Club should be brought into the North Ga Circuit.  They are not in Amicalola but they are in North Ga!  The circuit will disappear if it keeps going like this.



I agree.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

450yardbuck said:


> Rock Branch Archery and Elbert County Archery Club should be brought into the North Ga Circuit.  They are not in Amicalola but they are in North Ga!  The circuit will disappear if it keeps going like this.



Yep


----------



## Nitro896 (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't think they want to be, if they did they would be in already


----------



## 450yardbuck (Dec 28, 2014)

I dont feel like the clubs dont want to be part of the circuit.  Why would they not want over a 100 shooters to show up for there SOY shoot?


----------



## dbell80 (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope they can find a place. Amicalola  has been there since I was a kid. It was the most central located club.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 28, 2014)

it was always the farthest for me, but back in the day, I shot there a lot.  it's been there for at least 25 years, and the ole abhunter at the helm.  I loved the old outhouse, but after they clear cut it, there was no coming back.  I know they will find a new home.


----------



## abhunter (Dec 29, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> it was always the farthest for me, but back in the day, I shot there a lot.  it's been there for at least 25 years, and the ole abhunter at the helm.  I loved the old outhouse, but after they clear cut it, there was no coming back.  I know they will find a new home.



Yep along time more like 35 yrs, we're working on it

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 29, 2014)

I only go back 25 years, this time around, lol!!  keep looking..lots of land up around there..maybe you can go another 35.  hang in there, larry   maybe the ole archernutt will let you move in, in back of the shop for a while 'til you get situated.  you won't have to move the targets very far, lol!!


----------



## gcs (Dec 29, 2014)

abhunter said:


> Yep along time more like 35 yrs, we're working on it
> 
> BOWHUNTERS FOREVER



Larry,
If it works out with new property, just let us know and we will come help with cutting in the new course.


----------



## Nitro896 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rock Branch and Elbert county have their own shooter of the year award, every shoot counts instead of one or two a year so I'm pretty sure they couldn't care less about that!


----------

